
Ask HN: Small Desktop Recommendations? - rman666
Hi. I&#x27;m looking for recommendations for a small desktop.<p>I&#x27;m normally a Mac guy, but I need a system to develop relatively simple desktop applications in .NET using MS Visual Studio. It seems I&#x27;ll get the most for my money if I buy a small desktop and access it across my network using Remote Desktop from my MacBook.<p>Obviously, I&#x27;d like to get as much CPU, RAM, and SSD as possible. I&#x27;d also like it to be quiet (i.e., no fan?) and be available immediately (i.e., 2 day shipping).<p>I&#x27;m a n00b when it comes to using Visual Studio, so I&#x27;m wondering: Are there any flaws in my thinking, AND do you have any recommendations for a small Win 10 Pro desktop under $1K?
======
benologist
[https://fanlesstech.com](https://fanlesstech.com) reviews lots of completely
silent computers generally using standard components. I would go with
something with standardized components if you can as the case, the power, the
heatsink etc may all be reusable.

[https://simplynuc.com](https://simplynuc.com) will equip you with a NUC
mounted in a fanless case. This means a proprietary motherboard/soldered chip
and a case no other computer can be mounted in, which left me with a rather
expensive and useless case when an older NUC died. A NUC is a very small line
of computers made by Intel, they're basically laptop hardware repurposed as
desktops.

[https://quietpc.com](https://quietpc.com) has lots of fanless and near-silent
machines too up to full workstation-size desktops but the smallest ones all
tend to be the Intel NUCs.

I currently have a 6-core/12-thread NUC with a 1tb NVMe which is even smaller
than a Mac Mini. But I hesitate to recommend this as it has a 10th generation
processor saddled with the years-old Intel HD620 graphics like the Mac Mini,
my 2013 MBP with Intel Iris outperforms it. It requires an eGPU for anything
even slightly graphically intensive.

[https://liliputing.com/2020/04/intel-frost-canyon-
nuc-10-rev...](https://liliputing.com/2020/04/intel-frost-canyon-
nuc-10-review-with-intel-core-i7-10710u-comet-lake.html)

~~~
rman666
Very useful. Thank you.

------
ThrowawayR2
Define "small desktop". SFF-sized? Smaller? Price, size, and capability are
tradeoffs.

For whatever it's worth, I'll vouch for the HP Elitedesk Mini series and the
Dell Optiplex Micro series. If the current generation units are too expensive,
previous generation units can be found cheaply on eBay and maxed out with add-
on parts.

~~~
rman666
Yes, I'm thinking SFF. The HP Elitedesk Minis are beyond my price range (new)
but I will check the Optiplex Micro series and prices on eBay, Craigslist,
etc. Thank you.

------
milsebg
What about this one:

ThinkCentre M715q Tiny

~~~
rman666
Actually, that's pretty much perfect! Thanks for the reply.

